# what color pin for indoor?



## JVasquez (Feb 3, 2007)

Im shooting a spott-hogg for indoor with the green pin .19, what color are you guys prefering. Depending on the light conditions, seems sometimes i loose the pin while its floating. How about a black pin?


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

blacks the best,make your post white with a black bead


----------

